# powerful v6 4.3



## rednecks813 (Jul 18, 2011)

:rippedhan:4-fart::4-fartk hi every one i have a v6 4.3 vortec in a rail buggy its stock but full of life its starting to leak i went to the parts store and got a rebuild kit gaskets ring ,piston crank ok just leaks the gasket kit they gave me was wrong i noictest right awayi dont have any infor mation but the block numbers like i said if it was not leaking bad there would not be a problem but im a chevy madman and a clean motor the best motor heres what i got is a 4.3 roller with cami tryed to contact the person i bought the rail from it not his # no more?
1. left rear 4.3 lg

2.right rear 10224534

3. right front of the block w1b13tak
under that is 4.3l5 534 sg
it also has something weard above the lifters that spens with the timeing gears this was the frist weekend it was not driveable any help ?????


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Good chance item above the lifters is a balance shaft.


----------



## Toby Dykes (Aug 7, 2011)

I can only suggest taking the #s from the motor and visiting your local Chevrolet delership, parts department. There they should be able to put those numbers into their computer and tell you the year make and model vehicle your engine came from. Then you can order the correct parts.


----------

